# Kitchen & bathroom renovation - is it worth it?



## AandB (Jun 13, 2014)

DH & I have been having a discussion at home. At his request, I am posting this...

We own & live in a small flat in Dubai Marina. We plan to live in it for another 18m - 2 years & hopefully rent it out in the future. 

I would like to have the kitchen & bathroom redone. Nothing major needs doing; I'm thinking new kitchen cupboards, change of taps, new tiles on the floor & for the bathroom, a smaller tub so that toilet is not on top of the sink & new sink unit (it is a small place!). 

DH, an accountant.....does not think this is worthwhile as feels we will not recoup our costs.

What would you do?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I think there are three main questions you need to ask yourself:

1. How much will the renovation cost including materials and labour?
2. How much more will you be able to charge your tenant?
3. How long do you plan to rent out the place?

Then it's simple:

if 1 < 2*3 then do it
if 1 > 2*3 then don't do it


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Tell DH - its not about the money. It's the quality of life.

I hate accountants - they are so boring.

Withold favors until he comes around


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I used to be married to an accountant that thought in exactly the same way, fdacts and figures only, no je ne sais quoi for intangibles like enjoyment or ease of use. 

It lasted a year.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Withold favors until he comes around


The voice of experience Ms Equine?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I used to be married to an accountant that thought in exactly the same way, fdacts and figures only, no je ne sais quoi for intangibles like enjoyment or ease of use.
> 
> It lasted a year.


With your looks, I'm not surprised. She did well sticking it our for 12 months


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> With your looks, I'm not surprised. She did well sticking it our for 12 months


Current Ms Steptoe is a criminal defence lawyer, can you imagine the arguments?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Current Ms Steptoe is a criminal defence lawyer, can you imagine the arguments?


Bloody hell. No wonder you look like sh%t

I'd be hitting the bottle every night. Oh but wait, I do !


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arabianhorse said:


> Bloody hell. No wonder you look like sh%t I'd be hitting the bottle every night. Oh but wait, I do !


Google Albert Steptoe hehe.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Old Oily Cart humor


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Old Oily Cart humor


What's an Opera Company got to do with it?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't expect an old peasant like you to understand. 
Us upper crust folk think and move in a higher plain.
Don't you no never mind.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Don't expect an old peasant like you to understand.
> Us upper crust folk think and move in a higher plain.
> Don't you no never mind.


You're on the Fosters again aren't you Sheila. :boxing:


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Prosecco actually, but why am I explaining myself to a classless cider stout drinker.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Prosecco actually, but why am I explaining myself to a classless cider stout drinker.


Because you love it when you need to raise your game.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Mate . Don't know bout you, but I have to make an appearance at work in the morrow. So I'll finish me turd boddle on head meself off to bed. As I recall 'twas 20meters north of me teevee


----------



## alannday (Jul 15, 2015)

Check whether the budget you have match with the cost of renovations you want to do. And please don’t go for it if you are not planning to stay long term. If you just want to give a new look to the place small changes would be enough. Like changing the color of your kitchen cabinet,replacing soap product bottles with dispensers,changing your shower curtains etc. When I recently renovated my bathroom I, bought dispensers of Better Living . When there are no multi colored bottles of various sizes in your bathroom , the place will look clean and fresh.


----------

